# [layman] emerge no ve el paquete

## upszot

Hola..

  bueno tal como lo dice el titulo al realizar un "emerge -av paquete" (que esta en un overlay gestionado por layman ) no lo encuentra...

he agregado la version del paquete en package.keyboard como ** y en unmask sin exitos... (pero hay mas... el ebuild no esta)....

Repasando...

  He configurado layman segun esta guia http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/overlays/userguide.xml y esto.. http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay

con un peque;o cambio en el path donde deja los ebuilds layman por un tema de orden mio...

```
M1530 screen # egrep layman /etc/make.conf

#--- path default layman superior a 1.3 ----#

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

#--- Path layman ..ver /etc/layman/layman.cfg  ---#

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

 y para poder soportar dicho cambio, modifique el storage en la configuración de layman , asi...

```
M1530 screen # egrep make.conf  /etc/layman/layman.cfg 

# Path to the make.conf file that should be modified by 

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

M1530 screen # head -10 /etc/layman/layman.cfg 

[MAIN]

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Defines the directory where overlays should be installed

#storage   : /var/lib/layman

storage   : /usr/local/portage/layman
```

  agregue el overlay "layman -a zugaina"  y syncronice sin problemas "layman --sync ALL" 

```
M1530 ~ # layman -S

* Running... # /usr/bin/rsync -rlptDvz --progress --delete --delete-after --timeout=180 --exclude=distfiles/* --exclude=local/* --exclude=packages/* rsync://gentoo.zugaina.org/zugaina-portage/ /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina

Welcome to Zugaina rsync server

receiving file list ... 

3120 files to consider

                    

sent 83 bytes  received 80100 bytes  17818.44 bytes/sec

total size is 8244720  speedup is 102.82

* 

* Success:

* ------

* 

* Successfully synchronized overlay "zugaina".

```

... pero no me baja el ebuild que estoy deciando... "screen" http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-misc/screen... 

```

M1530 ~ # ls -l /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina/app-misc/ |grep -i screen

M1530 ~ #
```

 ...por si preguntan.. "SI!!", bajo otros ebuilds... 

```
M1530 ~ # duT /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina/

18M     /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina/

```

de hecho pesa eso...

```
M1530 screen # find /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina/ -iname screen

M1530 screen # find /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina/ -iname tor   

/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina/net-misc/tor

M1530 screen #
```

 y eso para que vean que otros paquetes trajo...

...lo mismo si hago una actualizacion del world...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/aircrack-ng-1.1 [1.0] USE="sqlite" 1,420 kB [0=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 1,420 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (31 Mar 2011)

# In kernel since 2.6.26. Fails to compile wrt bugs

# 252553 and 359811. Masked for removal in 30 days.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

M1530 upszot #
```

aca les va mi " emerge --info "  por las duadas...

```
M1530 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.45 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 Apr 2011 02:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1 googleearth"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/overlay-local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acl acpi alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd etc fortran gdbm gif glib gnome gpm iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde latin1 logrotate modules mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3support readline samba session ssh ssl sysfs tcpd tiff unicode wifi win32codecs x86 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vga vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

alguna idea??

gracias de antemano...

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes que agregar

 *Quote:*   

> source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

 

al make.conf

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> tenes que agregar
> 
>  *Quote:*   source /var/lib/layman/make.conf 
> 
> al make.conf

 

hola..

eso esta agregado... es el 1er cuadro que muestro en el post..

la unica diferencia que como ya tenia un overlay propio y no queria tener los overlay desparramados por todos lados, le cambie el path y para poder soportar dicho cambio de path modifique el /etc/layman/layman.cfg  para que tenga el mismo...

PD: de hecho como mostre arriba, layman esta funcionando... auqnue no se pq no trae todos los ebuilds... 

Podra ser que ya no estan mas y que la web esta desactualizada???

saludos

----------

## gringo

no sé donde puede estar el problema, yo diría que está todo bien, pero no instales el overlay zugaina, usa los overlays berkano o el devnull que es donde están disponibles los ebuilds 9999 de screen.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

es probable que no tengan keyword, o que esten enmascarados o hard masked

proba con package.keywords y/o package.unmask

----------

## upszot

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> es probable que no tengan keyword, o que esten enmascarados o hard masked
> 
> proba con package.keywords y/o package.unmask

 

lo comente en el 1er post... probe agregandolos en keywords y unmask con varias versiones pero sin resultados...

```
M1530 upszot # egrep screen /etc/portage/package.unmask 

=app-misc/screen-9999

M1530 upszot # egrep screen /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.keywords.principal 

app-misc/screen **

M1530 upszot # emerge -s screen |egrep -B4 -A2  'http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/'

*  app-misc/screen

      Latest version available: 4.0.3-r4

      Latest version installed: 4.0.3-r4

      Size of files: 820 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/

      Description:   Full-screen window manager that multiplexes physical terminals between several processes

      License:       GPL-2

M1530 upszot # 
```

tambien probe de hacer el unmask de la version r42 que figura en la pagina sin resultados..

ya agregare alguno de los overlay que comenta gringo arriba  y probare a ver si aparece... pero me mata esto de q no encuentro el fallo y no trae ninguna version de screen...

----------

